# Old Hippies



## trussin (Jul 8, 2005)

OK, Im curious how many old hippies are on the site.  Every time i meet a collector or see a picture of someone digging here I cant help to notice we are getting older.  I am a general contractor...I build hotels up and down the East Coast of the US.  What do you all do for work?  Keep on Trussin....Until the revolution, Joe B


----------



## Road Dog (Jul 8, 2005)

I'm not quite old enough for the hippie thing though I had the shoulder length hair in the 70's wore the wide belts, bell bottom pants etc. I'm only in my 40's but I still drive the same vintage car since 1978. This is a car some hippies might have wished they drove.
 I work for NCDOT  checking Bridge Designs and Drawings for 21 years now.


----------



## BRIAN S. (Jul 8, 2005)

I'm not quite old enough to be a Hippie either . But , as with roaddog..... I had the long hair , bell bottoms , and all . But , if I had been born 10 years earlier ... than I'd say I would have been right out there at Woodstock and all. 

 Nice ride road dog ! What's ya' got under the hood ? Hemi ?  
 Here's a pic of my Brothers Mopar...... Limelight Green 340 Cuda' !


----------



## BRIAN S. (Jul 8, 2005)

Here's a pic of my car ( 1970 Cobra) at Steele Alabama Dragway back in 1994 .


----------



## Road Dog (Jul 8, 2005)

Wait a minute while I wipe the drool of my Screen. There, that's better. Mine has a 440 Big Block.


----------



## Black_Boogers (Jul 8, 2005)

Wow!!  Seems as if there are a lot of us "Wanna' Be Hippies" out there that now collect old bottles and muscle-cars!! [][]  I'll be 45 this year and spent my 'mis-spent' youth in the 70's trying to carry on the hippie tradition, but, alas, disco destroyed it all!! []

 Anyway, here's my '67 Mustang hardtop, factory GT 4-speed with a 390.






 Hey Road Dog, any time you wanna' race around the streets of San Francisco, I'm up for it!!! []


----------



## Road Dog (Jul 8, 2005)

Swweeeeeeeet! Don't see that Combo very often.


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Jul 8, 2005)

Me, I'm pushin' 60, and no longer have any interest in cars, unless they are new. I have owned all sorts of hot rods, muscle cars, junkers, etc., but they are out of my blood. I'm more into advertising art, pre-pro that is.


----------



## Road Dog (Jul 8, 2005)

Nice Advertising Art. I wish I had the room for that. I have some Trade Cards they are small do they count as art?


----------



## BRIAN S. (Jul 8, 2005)

Hey Black ..... That's one sweet pony ! I favor those 67 and 68's ! Wow , didn't really realize that so many forum members had Muscle cars !  Bottles and Muscle cars ..... what else could be better ??? LOL 
 Brian


----------



## bubbas dad (Jul 8, 2005)

i was born i the middle of the hippie daze, so i guess i'm not a full fledge hippie but i sure had to suffer through bell bottoms, plaid shirts and leasure suits. nice cars everyone


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Jul 9, 2005)

I *still* have long hair, I *still* listen to Tull, I *still* prefer square toed Dingo boots, and my wife says I'm *still* stuck in the 70's. Imagine that!! Even after I traded my 67 Chevelle SS for her an SUV!! I even quit wearing my bell bottoms for her. (But their *still* in my closet!)[]


----------



## bearswede (Jul 9, 2005)

I'm gonna get back ta y'all... Ya need to hear from a REAL hippie... But a storm blew up my emachine so I can only go on-line at work... Very limited access... Later...


 Ron


----------



## trussin (Jul 10, 2005)

Im not surprised one bit to find so many of my friends here.  I really wanted to know what every one is doing to make a living too.  Long hair is a state of mind.  I still have mine.  Not all of the brain cells though.  Just enough.  47 years old Joe B.


----------



## madman (Jul 11, 2005)

hey hippies im only 37 but i still wear my hair long cause im fling my freak flag!!! i  was born in 1968 but i love the music and the movement   nice topic mike


----------



## bigkitty53 (Jul 11, 2005)

I hear you Mike![]We're in the same boat.

 Joe B.I'm self-employed,and MOST of my clients know why I grow my hair long. Every couple of years or so I cut off 12-14" for the Locks Of Love charity.This Florida based charity makes custom wigs for children who have lost their hair from chemotherapy.A very worthwhile organisation to bear in mind whenever some of us sasquatches get a trim![]

 KAT

 P.S. LOVE the cars,guys![8D]


----------



## madman (Jul 13, 2005)

right on bro!!!!   happy hunting  mike


----------



## ezatlas (Jul 19, 2005)

Hello Gentlemen, Old hippies, now that seems to ring a bell. Here in central new york...either you were or you weren't. If my memory serves me correctly, I know those brain cells are in here somewhere, I must have been. My first car was a 1964 chevelle convertible, followed by my 1967 camaro rally sport, straight six, not the powerplant like the ones in all my buddies muscle cars, but mine was still a real looker. Ten years ago when I remarried I traded my 1984 camaro z28 in on my (wifes) 1995 gmc limited edition safari mini van, sigh, sob. I now work doing furntiture refinishing and antique furniture restoration.
               Bubbas dad, by the way , you were spared being a real hippie, as all the real hippies i ever knew would die long before donning a leisure suit. Denim bell bottoms, dorky perhaps, they were still made of real cotton denim. The polyester fabric of leisure suits was to a hippie, what silver is to a witch. Happy digging, hippie or not, as those days have long since passed, and digging is one of lifes ultimate natural highs.


----------



## capsoda (Dec 3, 2005)

Came across this old thread and thought I'd throw in my 2cent . The phrase is upper middle aged Hippies. 95 is old. Some of my digging buddies do rib me a little because I make noises sometimes when I climb out of a hole and I do remember when television was black and white, radios had to warm up before they made any sound and if you wanted to hear something stereo you had to go to a movie theater. I also remember Gassers and ET bracket racing. Loved Early 60s Ford Falcons. Owned and raced several. Drove an blown alky funny car in the Winston Nats back when 260mph was fast. This is my latest project {pic ] 1931 Ford hotrod. I guess Old Hippies is OK. Boy, we were good and we were bad.


----------



## Road Dog (Dec 3, 2005)

That is a Cool car.


----------



## madman (Dec 8, 2005)

hey all you long hair bottle diggers, fly your freak flags, fly them high !!!! yo cap the 31 ford is nice, my dad built hot rods all his life, is that a small block chevy?? also, i also love the old gassers and funny cars   mike


----------



## capsoda (Dec 8, 2005)

Nope, strictly a ford guy,[] but I do like all brands of bottles.[]


----------



## madman (Dec 9, 2005)

yo cap is it a 289 or 302?? mike


----------



## capsoda (Dec 9, 2005)

Its a 302 mock up engine. I have a 351 that runs to start with and a 289  to rebuild eventually.


----------



## madman (Dec 11, 2005)

hey cap very cool , i used to work on the roadracing circut, there were these panoz cars that ran 351s produced about 600 hp, the ground would shake as they flew by sweet  mike


----------



## southern Maine diver (Dec 11, 2005)

You guys are Killin ME!!  I just got up off the floor from laughing so much!![]

 Now, I wasn't a hippie... more of a Jock... The first car I really fell in love with was a 1954 Olds with flames coming out from behind the front wheel wells, the name on the rear quarter (In this case it was "Cherry Olds"), huge dice hanging from the rear view mirror... wide tires... posi-traction Hurst shifters... Muncie trans...  four on the floor...
 327CI...dual quad Holley four barrels... 4:11 gears....  Ahhh, I can smell the smoke in the parking lot of the Parsippany, NJ High School!!! 

 I didn't own this car, but as a 14 year old, I sure loved watching those guys peal out and race!!!

 My first car was a 1965 Rambler!!! I liked it cause the seats went all the way down![]

 Wayne


----------



## capsoda (Dec 11, 2005)

Don't get me wrong now Wayne, I played a lot of football in Jr high and high school. My brothers and I also had a rock band, The Carosels. My coach said I looked like a flying circus running down the field[sm=lol.gif] and my idea of shoes were home made Jesus sandels.[8D] There was more to us old hippies than good looks,long hair, musical ability and flowers.[sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif] My favorite car was the early 60s Ford Falcons. They were light, cheap and had a V8 option. I Loved fast cars, sweet girls and my favorite vehicle seat was the old ford pu.[8D] Boy those things were big.[8|] My mom still says I'm cute.[]


----------



## southern Maine diver (Dec 12, 2005)

Warren...

 I have got to get down to AL to meet you!!!  Your'e killin me... you have  a great sense of humor or a perverted sense of reality... whatever it is, you sure are funny![sm=lol.gif]

 I owned a couple of fords... I had a nice little 66 Ford Mustang convertable when I was stationed in Jacksonville, Fla... That one burned up in a fire when it was rear-ended and burst into flames!  Then I owned a 1967 Ford Fairlane!!! I rebuilt that one... sold it before I went overseas... I drove that one back and forth to two Mardi Gras in New Orleans!  I remember driving down the interstate without having replaced the chrome "hood pins" and the hood went flying up at a speed of 85mph... what a rush!!![&:]

 I continued the trip down to New Orleans after tying the hood back down! Then walked around Bourbon Street with my short "Marine Corps" haircut and wine bag... ahhh to be young again[&o]

 Wayne


----------



## capsoda (Dec 12, 2005)

Hey Wayne, The VA says I have no sense of reality. Everytime they piss me off they say I'm crazy, they don't know the difference.[] They are paying me so I guess I'm crazy,[] but my wife says I'm harmless. I had a few AC-130 Gunships shot out from under me and that will help you develop a good sense of humor or irony or stupidity or somethin.[sm=rolleyes.gif] We always here bouts an the doors always open If you ever get down this way.


----------



## capsoda (Mar 9, 2007)

Progress update. I just got the power for my hot rod finished except for rebuilding the 4 barrel Holley. Thought I would show everyone before it goes in when I get the frame painted.


----------



## capsoda (Mar 9, 2007)

Profile.


----------



## zanes_antiques (Mar 10, 2007)

Cool Thread!

     I don't have a nice old car anymore but at one point I had a '65 Ford Fairlane, 289 Two door hardtop. It was my everyday driver and I also commuted from Columbus Ohio almost every weekend. I also owned a 1960 Thunderbird convertible. I'd be hard pressed to find a picture of either. Really back in the day, I went through quite a few nice old cars. My Brother had a few nice ones too! I ended up selling my red T-Bird to a guy who called himself "T-Bird Ted". That's another story....
   I have collected and sold many things over the years and I guess cars were one too for a short time. I even had Business cards printed up " Campbell's Classic Ford".... Had fun with it and got to drive and move a few cars in the process. I can't wait to see the finished product Cap.


----------



## #1twin (Mar 12, 2007)

Hey dude[] I remember going to New Orleans, as a young dude, to check out a "love-in" at the Audubon Park Zoo. I had shoulder length hair at that time. I am now a, soon to be retired, Construction Inspector for the Government. Thanks for reminding me of the good old days[]

 Marvin


----------



## whiskeyman (Mar 16, 2007)

I wore the bell bottoms, paisley shirts, big wide belts  and square toed Dingoes. First car was a 64 Ford Galaxie XL 500, 2nd was a 1970 Mercury Cougar, 3rd was a 1970 Plymouth Road Runner that I bought in 72 and sold back in 2002...
 I also owned a 1970 Plymouth Road Runner Super Bird for about 5 years (bought it in 1975 when gas was high...LOL)_ - we only thought it was high then-_ 
 Fellow offered me $$$ I couldn't refuse so I sold it..._whine.[]_


----------



## epgorge (Mar 16, 2007)

My first as a Chevy 283, 2-doorwhore. My favorite, besides my present car was a1952 chevy pickup I bought in Oregon in 1976 for $250. I sold it in 2003 for $3000.

 Wished I hadn't. Always do.

 Hippies have become a genre. The really only hippies were at the corner of Haight-Asbury in San Francisco in the Sixties hanging out with the likes of Jerry Garcia..


----------



## logueb (Mar 16, 2007)

Cool rides guys.  First car was 57 Chevy, been a Chevy man ever since. Hey Cap I've owned some nice Fords, just preferred the Chevys.   Long hair, bell bottoms , wide belt , full beard (till Uncle Sam). So I guess I was a Hippie Type too.


----------



## Road Dog (Mar 16, 2007)

Nice Road Runner Whiskey. Did it have the Air Grabber Hood?


----------



## logueb (Mar 19, 2007)

I've had this one for years. What are the chances that a jar would crack this way. If you are a true Hippie from the day you will recognize this instantly.[]  Enjoy.


----------



## zanes_antiques (Mar 19, 2007)

cool I bet you could get a cool half million out of that on ebay. That's an excellent bottle witha divine message of peace


----------



## logueb (Mar 19, 2007)

Thanks Zane,  If the toothbrush in a Sprite is worth 3 million, who knows?[]


----------



## capsoda (Mar 19, 2007)

Very cool Buster or should I say "Groovy Man". [sm=lol.gif]


----------



## BigJock (Mar 24, 2007)

I have had one haircut in 1980 I was in my house fire so had to get a haircut as hair frissled, and last year singed over a 8" from my beard over a cooker lolol so this is what I have left along with my beads and kaftan still.Im oldest hippy in my area.


----------



## whiskeyman (Mar 28, 2007)

ROAD DOG...nah...I wasn't that fortunate . It would have added a lot more $$$value when I sold it.  
 I still got a Grand more than I originally paid for it though.


----------



## capsoda (Jan 28, 2009)

Thought I'd give this one a bump to see if anyone wants to show off there ride.


----------



## Road Dog (Jan 28, 2009)

I'll hunt for a pic or two tomorrow.


----------



## tigue710 (Jan 28, 2009)

here's me in my ride, vroom-vroom!


----------



## jane8851 (Jan 29, 2009)

I think I've got you youngsters beat. This is me in the fall of 1969 sitting on my '69 Mach1 Mustang. It cost me $3,200 brand new. My boyfriend painted my name on the fender for me, very cool at the time. And I had to finance it too because three thousand was a lot of money then. 

 I've got the bell bottoms, hippie glasses, and freaky frizzy long hair but it's pulled back in a ponytail in that photo.


----------



## Road Dog (Jan 29, 2009)

Nice Mustang! Here is a clip of the Blue Goose.
http://s183.photobucket.com/albums/x140/RoadDogsphoto/?action=view&current=MOV02045.flv


----------



## ombudsman (Jan 29, 2009)

Yeah, I was. Except when I "tuned in, turned on, and dropped out" (though I was in grad school and never dropped out) we called ourselves "freaks" (letting our freak flags fly.) This was right after the "death of hippie".

 I guess I'm still a freak - just camoflaged as a conventional guy! []

 Dave


----------



## glass man (Jan 29, 2009)

YEP I AM AN OLD FREAK! A CHRISTIAN FREAK AT THAT! ALWAYS WANTED A VW MICRO VAN BACK THEN! FOR SOME REASON THE VW VAN WAS THE HIPPIE MOTOR MEANS OF CHOICH AND GOT EVEN MORE WANTED AFTER ALO GUTHERIE HAD ONE IN "ALICE'S RESTERANT"[I CAN'T SPELL IT!!!] THE BUS HAD TO BE PAINTED WITH FREAKY DAYGLO STUFF! WOW JANE THAT PICTURE BRINGS BACK LOTA MEMORIES! 69 WAS ONE GREAT YEAR FOR MANY! YEP BUD THE OLE HIPPIE WAS REPLACED WITH FREAK! I HAVE TWO METAL SIGNS. ONE SAYS "HIPPIES USE SIDE DOOR" THE OTHER SAYS "HIPPIES USE BACK DOOR". WHEN I HAD THE SIDE DOOR SIGN ON THE PORCH A COP WENT LOOKING FOR THE SIDE DOOR![8D] HE WAS LOOKING TO KNOW WHO LIVED SO AND SO,BUT I GUESS HE THOUGHT HE WAS A HIPPIE.YEP IF YOUR HAIR WAS EVEN LONGISH[TO THE BOTTOM OF YOUR EAR LOBES] YOU WAS A HIPPIE/FREAK AND WAS TREATED LIKE THE PLAGUE! THE "NO SHOES,NO SHIRT,NO SERVICE "WAS BROUGHT ABOUT CAUSE OF THE DANG OLE HIPPIES! FOR SOME REASON GOING BAREFOOT AND NO SHIRT WAS THE COOL THING TO DO,COURSE SANDLES WERE ALRIGHT AND THEN THE EARTH SHOES/SQUARE BOOTS WERE COOL. MY ,AS FAT AS I AM NOW AIN'T NO WAY I'M GONNA GO ROUND WITHOUT A SHIRT AND MY FEET COULDN'T TAKE BAREFOOT NO MO..[&:]


----------



## ktbi (Jan 29, 2009)

I was in on the tail end of the Hippie Era.  Although I had longer hair, it never really was that long.  Mine had a tendacity to grow out and frizzle rather than grow long. Looked like I found an electric socket along the way.  Loved the music, still do. Took my daughters to to see Santana a couple months ago. I've hung on to the music from that era more than anything else.  First car was a 63 Impala that got me thru High School,  Then bought a '67 Camero 327, 300 horse.  Sold it when I went overseas in the Navy.  Drive a Mazda 626 now - 6 banger good on gas.  Times have changed....


----------



## whitefeather (Jan 31, 2009)

Ok I see it is mustly the fellas here,  so I am going to say that Iwas part of the 60's too. "Tull "of course as long as it was before "Stand up", for you who do not know it was an album,[:-] oh holly I was more of an underground person Lou Reed, Velvet Undergroung, I was in Italy in the late 60's went to a lot if places got into a lot of good music. [:-]. So I was born in Cali, too I gotta say the 60's were fun (not the war though bless all of you who were there, my son is over there now,) but as a kid.. it was kool
   I work with kids now and they always ask, Ms.Kim were you a hippy when you were young? Up tell last year my hair was down to my waist, I gave it to the cancer people for young children. And cars   oh my, I l o v e the sound of a purrdy engine. My pix are in storage I ahd a 72 ford Bornco, 3 on the tree and glasspacks  nice. It was great for 4 wheeling granny gear and away we go. I had a 70 camero I restored 302. when my son turned 18 I gave it to him. he sold it for 1,200 []and got a dunbuggy,,,, oh  I was fit I dug my fingernails in my face[] I paid more for the tranny. Not too long ago he said "I should have kept that car Mom". I just looked at him[] he is 34 now. anyway You fellas have some good looking machines thanks for sharing.


 Whitefeather


----------



## glass man (Jan 31, 2009)

WHITEFEATHER: DID YOU GO TO SAN FRANCISCO IN THE 60S WITH A FLOWER IN YOUR HAIR?[] REALLY DID YOU MAKE IT TO HEIGHT ASBURY? AVALON BALLROOM? FILLMORE? DID YOU EVER SEE ONE OF MY FAVORITE BANDS FRON SAN FRAN. AND HIGHLY UNDERATED-QUICK SILVER MESSENGER SERVICE? NO BODY TELLS WHAT ALL MUSICAL GROUPS THEY SAW. I SAW HENDRIX,ALLMAN BROTHERS[WITH DUANE],JOHNNY WINTER,RARE EARTH,THREE DOG NIGHT,MOUNTAIN,B.B. KING,POCO,GRAND FUNK[WHEN THEY WAS STILL GRAND FUNK RAILROAD],SPIRIT,GINGER BAKER AIRFORCE BAND,JOHN SABASTIAN,AND MANY,MANY MORE THAT ARE BUT A BLURR TO ME![] AT LEAST I THINK I SAW THEM! THE BEATLES DID PLAY IN THE CORNER OF MY ROOM ONE TIME AND IT WAS COOL! BUT THAT IS A LONGGGG STORY! ACTUALLY THE BEATLES IS THE ONE GROUP I WANTED TO SEE AND DIDN'T GET TO.MY WIFE HAD A CHANCH TO SEE THEM AND HER MAMA WOULDN'T LET HER GO! FRAID I WOULDA SLIPED OUT AND WENT AND TOOK THE WHIPPING LATER![YEAH PARENTS WHIPPED THEY CHILDREN BACK THEN AND DEFACTS DIDN'T COME TAKE THEM AWAY! ] ANYWAY WHITEFEATHER DID YOU GO TO SAN FRAN.IN THAT SUMMER OF LOVE? ANYBODY? ANYBODY SEE THE BEATLES?[NOT JUST HALLUCINATE THEM.] RIGHT ON! FAR OUT!AND DON'T FLIP OUT! DO YOU KNOW WHERE YOUR HEAD IS AT?[8D]


----------



## glass man (Jan 31, 2009)

THE GREAT GENERAL DOUGLAS McARTHER SAID"OLD SOLDIERS NEVER DIE THEY JUST FADE AWAY". I SAY "OLD HIPPIES NEVER DIE THEY JUST FLOAT AWAY"! BESIDES ALL THE PLACES AND GROUPS HAS PEOPLE SEEN ABOVE DID ANYONE HERE GO TO WOODSTOCK?[I DID ,BUT IN 1994.[&o]] ALTAMONT? [WHEW,WHAT A TERRIBLE THANG!THAT AND CHARLIE MANSON DID IT ALL IN![]]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 31, 2009)

A few of my friends from the hippie daze [8D]


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Jan 31, 2009)

my last real car........... 68 chevelle     had rebuilt 350 vette engine in at one point. sold it with 298,000 miles on it..............  i got my start in the summer of '69, right around Woodstock.   

 peace, pot, and microdot if i remember the saying...............

 jim


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 31, 2009)

I had a 69 chevelle, 69 Dodge Charger RT, 69 Cuda fast back. I'll have to see if I can dig up any pix.


----------



## whitefeather (Feb 1, 2009)

Hi Glassman, yes went to San Francisco, Oh I did read your list of bands, boy brings back a lot. I saw some of the ones you did. I had a friend in high school, Judy. She had long curly crazzy hair.[>:],  She lived 2 streets up from me. She drove a Dotsun pick-up." is that spelled right?" It had an inscent burner in it and bells all around the windows. I could hear her start the truck and the bell ringing when she would come to get me to camp out in line for the tickets, early in the morning. Every weekend we would go to a concert or a thing in a park. Judy was the "acid gueen", I wonder if she has a mind that works today?[8D][], hope so.. Not my thing I was into natural things. Anyway I saw a lot of bands with her. And some I did not even like, like Deep Purple. I saw Cream, Blind Faith, Boz Skaggs, Steve Miller, Rye Cootter, "I am sure that is not spelled right, he opened for Steve Miller, TheWho, The Guess Who, Moody Blues, Marshall Tucker, really like them, Chalie Daniels, Stones, Lou Reed, Jackson Brown, Dire Straights Grand Funk, Jethro Tull, Jefferson Airplane and later Starship, T-Rex, James Gang, and others I don't remember now. Things were so different then. I use to "thumb" all up and down the coast , with my cat one summer. I liked Lake Tahoe, I would go there and Hollywood.Crazzy thing to do, I just thought I still go up and down the coast only in a 4 -runner and with a dog and cat. Not the same. Have you ever heard of Douglas Spotted Eagle? He is a Native American, plays the flute. I will try to post a sample.Or I will ask AJ to do it if I can't.

 Whitefeather


----------



## whitefeather (Feb 1, 2009)

Oh yea RickJJ59W


 I have a friend that was in a movie with Chech and Chong. I think it was called "Check and Chongs Last Movie". Heer named wwas Betty Kennedy. She was the girl they tied up in the message parlor. Just thought I would share that.

 Whitefeather


----------



## whitefeather (Feb 1, 2009)

http://www.google.com/url?q=http://...mbnail&usg=AFQjCNHClJNOGrCu6JCuK1cA7sFhx_4xwg I think if you click on this it will work. ?


----------



## whitefeather (Feb 1, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Q13X4w2Q-c#

 Glassman ,I think I did it this time. Douglas is in white he wrote this song after his son passed. let me know what you think I listen to his music often.

 Whitefeather


----------



## whitefeather (Feb 1, 2009)

Glassman here is another may be you can share it with your wife I think she may like it too. 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cYrZbSV4Q50#


 Whitefeather


----------



## whitefeather (Feb 1, 2009)

Glassman Here is a prayer. 


 enjoy 


 Whitefeather

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n1EXSrAzaTA#


----------



## whitefeather (Feb 1, 2009)

Ajohn
 Here is one for you I hope you like itI think it is a new cut, I have not heard it before.[] 

 Whitefeather


----------



## whitefeather (Feb 1, 2009)

Ajohn Oops

 here  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tsPoXydsSpk#

 Whitefeather[]


----------



## whitefeather (Feb 1, 2009)

Star Here is one for you too[]Dalaney and I would dance to this one[]


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rBh61vD_GFI&feature=related#

 Whitefeather


----------



## whitefeather (Feb 1, 2009)

Star I put the wrong one on .We danced to this one too. The group is called Scraed Spirit. Enjoy 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nsM6G9AZlR4&feature=related#

 Whitefeahter


----------



## cordilleran (Feb 1, 2009)

Whitefeather:

 Glad to here your're back  home. Home is a state of mind, not of being. Being is the name you used to remember but can't  recall the face. Does not matter. What matters is a feeling at peace. Peace is a transient whisper, passing in the calmness of the night. A sense of peace is like an old friend, once remembered, but lost only because we often lapse into thought of  loved ones, now departed. Ghosts always whisper like the breeze on a cool springtime breath of newborn forgetfulness. What we were does not matter. Where we are going is but a wisp in the wind. May the gales of the past buttress against the sand dunes of forgetfulness and the kiss of the early morning lull your spirit to newfound potential. Your friend on your vision quest. Cordilleran.


----------



## whitefeather (Feb 1, 2009)

Hi Cord,[] you are up late. Thank you for the thoughts. I am beginning to get settled in. I am starting to feel better. How are the digs going. I went to my storage today to get some warm weather[] cloths, not snowing here, and said hi to some bottles. It was good, a little musing, does the soul good. Did you listen to the music I sent to the guys? 


 Blessings to you Cord, Whitefeather


----------



## glass man (Feb 1, 2009)

WHITEFEATHER:JUST SEEN ALL YOU PUT ON HERE! WOW! THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR THE MUSIC! LOVE IT! I CAN'T BELIEVE YOU SAW THREE OF MY ALL TIME FAVORITE BANDS,THAT I NEVER GOT TO SEE. CREAM,BLIND FAITH AND THE JAMES GANG! LIVING IN CAL.AT JUST THE RIGHT TIME FOR THE 60S TRIP! GEEZ THE HIPPIE STUFF DIDN'T HIT THIS HICK GA.TOWN TILL 1970! ALWAYS BEHIND! COURSE I WAS INTO IT BY 1968 AND WAS TORTURED BY THESE REDNECKS FOR IT TILL 1970 AND ALL OF A SUDDEN I WAS A HERO FREAK! I HATED THAT MORE THEN THE TORTURE,CAUSE I WAS NO DIFFERENT, SAME OLE SAME OLE .THEN IN 1971 BECAME A CHRISTIAN!AGAIN DIFFERENT,BUT HAPPY,SO MUCH HAPPIER!!![] YOU TALKED BOUT SEEING GROUPS IN THE PARK,THEY OUGHT TO HAVE A STATUE OF A HIPPY IN EVERY PARK,CAUSE ALL OVER THE COUNTRY THAT IS WHERE THEY HUNG OUT,THE PARK =TREE HUGGERS! LOTA TREE HUGGING BACK THEN,MAINLY CAUSE OF ACID AND HUGGING A TREE HELPED YOU FEEL GROUNDED TO MOMMA NATURE AND THAT IS ONE REASON FOR EARTH DAY. STRANGE ,BUT A LOT OF THINGS THAT ARE STILL AROUND CAME OUT OF ACID!!???WHEW! WHAT A HORRIBLE DRUG! TAKE IT AND END UP IN DISNEY LAND OR.....HELL!! OR BOTH 50'000 TIMES IN ONE TRIP! OOOOOHHHH GIVES ME COLD CHILLS JUST THINKING BOUT IT! YEP ,SAD FACT IS I HAD A DEAR FRIEND THAT ACID DID MESS HIS MIND UP! IT WAS SAD![&o] ACID IS STILL AROUND ,NO DOUBT [BETTER NOT COME TO MY DOOR!] BUT IT AIN'T THE LSD OF THE 60S. ONLY THE LORD KNOWS WHAT HORRIBLE CONCOCTION IT IS NOW. PROBABLY PCP AS THAT IS WHAT IT WAS BECOMING WHEN I GOT AWAY FROM IT. THE UP AND COMING PEOPLE DIDN'T KNOW THE DIFFERENCE AND EVEN THOUGHT IT BETTER AS "IT IS GREAT ACID ,MAN,YOU CAN EVEN GO TO SLEEP ON IT"! "RIGHT,  CAUSE IT IS ANIMAL TRANQUILIZER,CHEETA"! OH WELL BABBLING AGAIN![] AGAIN THANK YOU MUCH FOR THE MUSIC AND EXPERIENCES! LOVE TO HEAR BOUT THE 60S!         JAMIE


----------



## Stardust (Feb 1, 2009)

whitefeather,
 hi how are you? been laying low and need to try to do some things here today.
 love both songs...  thanks for sharing... reminds me that i have music like this from when i would teach water exercise.i used it to relax everyone while we cooled down. it's on cassette and i need to figure out how to transfere all my music from tape to cd. I have so much of it and love it all. 
 i love music very much...one nice thing about being alone is i can play my music as loud as i want. listen to what i love. foolish me gave that up because someome sele didn't like what i listened to.

 funny how people will change their ways just to be with someone..no more for me... these days i'm youtubing, "Rupunzal," with Barbie in it to my little girl. What a thrill to hear the excitement in her voice when i send it to her house and we're on the phone together. "send me another," she tells me. Oh, I wish I lived with them or next door.
 Everyday is a simple JOY! You just have to find it....[]


----------



## cordilleran (Feb 1, 2009)

Stormclouds brewing on the horizon regarding excavating artifacts. Legislation was signed through the current administration making excavating anything older than 50 years-old illegal without having two archaeologists present, a mountain of paperwork on the project submitted beforehand and a permit secured . This applies not only to public lands, but prohibits excavation on private land, even with property owner's permission. This law also applies to metal detecting under the same circumstances.


----------



## JGUIS (Feb 3, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: glass man
> 
> THE GREAT GENERAL DOUGLAS McARTHER SAID"OLD SOLDIERS NEVER DIE THEY JUST FADE AWAY". I SAY "OLD HIPPIES NEVER DIE THEY JUST FLOAT AWAY"!


 
 Old hippies never die, they just smell that way. []


----------



## Just Dig it (Feb 4, 2009)

Even though i was Born in 84..and no bottleheads thats not 1884 = ) im not BIM

 I was Born 20 years too late for the  Haight Ashbury...and those Magical Tuna Sandwiches....

 But i do own the First roach clip ever made to be a Roach Clip..you know for Tobacco Use []

 1961 Squirkenwork Roach Clips in the shape of an Ankh Made by Gary Knox Bennet In Oakland CA

 He also Owns/Operates California Metal Plating...The same fella now has chairs of his from the same era in the Smithsonian....i can only hope these  end up there one day.....So the real question is...What one of you lost your clips man?


----------



## Road Dog (Feb 4, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: cordilleran
> 
> Stormclouds brewing on the horizon regarding excavating artifacts. Legislation was signed through the current administration making excavating anything older than 50 years-old illegal without having two archaeologists present, a mountain of paperwork on the project submitted beforehand and a permit secured . This applies not only to public lands, but prohibits excavation on private land, even with property owner's permission. This law also applies to metal detecting under the same circumstances.


 Where did you get this from?


----------



## cordilleran (Feb 4, 2009)

Internet.


----------



## glass man (Feb 4, 2009)

> Old hippies never die, they just smell that way


    GOOD ONE!!!![][][]


----------



## capsoda (Mar 23, 2009)

One step closer to the road. I finished rebuilding this bullet proffe C4 tranny a few weeks ago. Just got a new camera that uses the same card and could finally retreve the pic.


----------



## capsoda (Mar 23, 2009)

Just a reminder of what it will be hooked up too. 351 Ford Windsor camed up and warmed over.


----------



## capsoda (Mar 23, 2009)

Here is the head mechanic helping to put the heads on.


----------



## Angelpeace (Mar 25, 2009)

Nice to know that a lot of you consider yourselves old hippies too.  Since I haven't been sleeping well lately (that nasty little fall I took saving Glassman's precious bottles) I've been doing a lot of reading on this web site. I was glad to find this thread because that's what I've been calling myself for years.
     Now when the sixties hit I was still a little too young, lived in a small northwest Georgia town, and had an overprotective Mom (My Dad died when I was six). My education on the Hippie Movement came from all the hours I sat in front of the black and white TV catching all the news programs, the few specials about hippies and the drug scene, the civil rights movement and any show with music in it. (I love all kinds of music, except opera. Never could get into that![][][]
     Mom did allow me to wear bell bottoms and a few brightly colored shirts at times, but she prefered I wear dresses, but not mini dresses or skirts. I was in the seventh grade and all the girls were wearing them so I just had to have one.  I had to scrimp, save, pick up pop bottles and sell them to raise the money for my first mini skirt. It was black and red checked. I loved that little skirt until I wore it to the school for the first time. I had only been at school that day for a few minutes when, walking back from the pencil sharpener, I dropped my pencil. Not thinking, I just bent over like I always did in my pants and longer skirts. Everybody started to laugh and I knew immediately that I had just flashed my panties to everyone in the room. I slipped quietly to my desk, and when I got home I spent hours trying to learn how to squat without showing off any of my unmentionals.
     Mom had so many strange quirks back then. For example, when my sister and I were at home, my Mom would make us tote our soft drinks or Kool-Aid with our hand covering the top of the container. She said we had to be careful because you never knew when someone might slip something into our drinks , and we weren't alowed to speak to any boys that my Mom didn't know their family to name a few.
     In spite of all of this, I still managed to organize some friends, 11 to 13 years old to make protest signs, and we picketed a local company to clean up all the trash around their business. (It worked too!). I spent a whole weekend up town (this was in the days of busselling business on Main Street and on Saturdays and Sundays you would run into everyone downtown) getting signatures on a petition to end the war in Vietnam. My same friends from the picket line and I tried to slip off and hitchhike to Washington D C for the march to end the war. (We got about 35 to 40 miles out of town before our parents caught us and brought us back home.) OH YES!!!!! I wanted to get out there and do all the hippie things, but after that little caper my mom moved a half-bed into her bedroom, and I had to sleep ther for the next several months (until I intered high school).
     Finally I had my own room, and I immediately began to add my own style. Black lights, black light posters, bed on the floor, lots of pillows (also on the floor), stero, and bean bag chairs. Oh, I thought I was groovy. By the time I got to high school, granny glasses, headbands, chocker necklaces,mine with barefoot sandles long flowing skirts and dresses, bell bottoms, fringed jackets, vests and purses were all the rage. I wore minr with barefoot sandals (elastic strings full of colorful beads. You put the elastic beaded string around your ankle, twisted it a couple of times across the top of your foot, the attached the other piece of elastic beaded string around your secound toe and you went everywhere because people would look down, see the beads across the top of your foot, ankle, and toe and just assume you were wearing sandals.) This post is getting long, I will continue in my next post. Hope I'm going to be able to post some pics of me and Glassman and our best and most special vacation.
PEACE


----------



## Angelpeace (Mar 25, 2009)

I WANTED TO BE A HIPPIE (PART TWO)

     By 1970 (my freshman year) Mom had taken me to Atlanta to the Hippie Strip trying to point out how bad they were and I just wanted to get out and stay. I thought they were so cool. They were everywhere and they were handing out free copies of the Great Speckled Bird ( an onderground newspaper). I'd roll dow the window and take one and Mom would take it away from me and throw it out the window. We did this for over an hour. I thought it was funny and so did the hippies.
     Mom took me to underground Atlanta (the origional Atlanta that was built over after Sherman's March to the Sea. This was the raw beginnings of underground, not the hyped up Yuppie, Gen X modernized for the new generation version.  There were hippie seamtresses who would take orders for clothes or sew patches on them while you waited. There were leather craftmen that would customize leather wrist bands, belts, visors, wallets, etc. while you waited. There were glass blowers that would create pretty much anything you wanted while you waited. There were record shops, hippie clothing stores, and an incredible head shop that had posters, blacklight posters, pipes, bongs, papers, clips, tye-dyed shirts, some other clothing and accessiories, and a hugh waterbed in the window of the store, piled high with huge colorful pillows. When I got seperated from my Mom, I went there and they took care of me until Mom found me.
     I started high school at 13. Two things happened that year. I met Glassman for the first time and knew immediately that one day we would be married. (I just did't know it was going to take 20 years.[][][][][]), and we had a major school protest because they were making all the boys cut their hair above their ears. On the day of the planned walk-out, my Mom brought me to school, carrying a gun, which she took to the principal's office just to let them know that she expected me to get an education, no matter what the other students were doing!!!!![sm=rolleyes.gif][sm=rolleyes.gif][sm=rolleyes.gif] I almost died!!!!!
     Senior year I almost didn't walk because the powers that be were not going to let a black girl that had gone all through school with us (ever since they desegrated the schools) and were choosing instead a white girl that had been going to school with us just a few months. All of the black students and a large majority of the white kids walked out of graduation rehersal, and we didn't come back until a compromise was reached and both girls spoke.
     I finally got my hippie experiences after I left high school and got involved with the local little theater. A group of kids about six years younger that me and wannabe hippies in their own right bounded with me, and for the next 6 years we put on plays, and partied like we were living in the 1960's. By the time we all began to feel the effects of all the heavy partying, Glassman and I reconnected.
     I loved my little long-haired freak, and when he asked me to marry him I was in heaven. We got married in 1990, but we didn't have money for a honeymoon. So, we saved our money (well, most of it. Everytime Jamie went out looking, he always came home with a small request for some of the money to purchase bottles and such. I wasn't much into the habit back then, but I saw how happy it made him so I tried to always say it was okay.) In 1994 we finally had the money for our dream trip----a visit to Yasger's Farm to see the original Woodstock site. We went the same time they were having Woodstock '94 down the road in a little town we always called Soccer Titties.
     I'm going to try to include some pictures from that trip here so you can see just how happy we visitors to our Mecca were.


----------



## Stardust (Mar 25, 2009)

oh, hippie days! [8D] []
 loved your stories angelpeace.
 waiting to hear more.
 your's are great.


----------



## Angelpeace (Mar 26, 2009)

still trying to upload pics. will try again sorry


----------



## Angelpeace (Mar 26, 2009)

Well, I won't bother everyone continuing to try and download these pictures. I don't know what's wrong. I'm following all the instructions but it just won't work. Sorry everyone.


----------



## Wilkie (Jul 2, 2009)

I enjoyed this thread even though I was but a lad during the hippie days!  I found a site that some of you old hippies might enjoy:  http://www.oldhippie.com/


----------



## glass man (Jul 2, 2009)

c CONSERVATIVE HIPPIES?[:-] THAT CARTOON LOOKING GUY LOOKS MORE LIKE A PIRATE THEN A HIPPIE![] WHEW!! THANKS FOR THAT LINK WILKS MAN,BUT NO THANKS! I WILL JUST KEEP WATCHING BABA O'REALLY? FOR MY RIGHT WING INFO. [&:] JAMIE


----------



## capsoda (Jul 7, 2009)

I don't know about the rest of ya but Hippie is not an age, it is a state of mind but a natural state of mind. Not one made up. You can't go out and be a Hippie, you were born a Hippie. In my dads time they called them Hobos but they were just Hippies, livin free and makin their way with a song on the side. Doobers and reds weren't invented in the 1960s and 70s, they were here all along. We were just a little more irresponsable. You know, like, we will worry about tomorrow, tomorrow man. The wife gets onto me all the time for not worring about everything all the time. Right on? Far out? Cool man?

 Anyway...Peace and love man......


----------



## capsoda (Jul 7, 2009)

Almost forgot, There are still hippies out there. You don't believe me??? Do some palavering with Tigue if you don't believe me. I saw him walking through the crowds in the sixtys and he will still be there when I am in my 90s. Be cool. []


----------



## Just Dig it (Jul 7, 2009)

tigue does have a glass turtle looking bead hanging from his rear view mirror in his van im pretty sure thats a qualification.....hope you dont mind me handing out facts tique


----------



## glass man (Jul 7, 2009)

OLD HIPPIES DON'T DIE THEY JUST FLOAT AWAY![8D] YEAH CAP HIPPIE AIN'T BOUT AGE BUT FRAME OF MIND. I SEE LOTS OF 20 YEAR OLDS + AND CAN TELL THEY ARE HIPPIES!MADE ME FEEL COOL AS I WAS WALKING AROUND AT A ERIC CLAPTON CONCERT AND YOUNG PEOPLE WERE SAYING"WOW HE WAS REALLY THERE"! BEATS THE FEELING OF THE YOUNG SAYING "LOOK AT THAT OLD FART"! WHEN I WAS 15 I AGED ABOUT 60 YEARS! WENT TO A ROCK FESTIVAL IN 1970 IN SOUTH GEORGIA AND SOME OF THE BEST ACTS OF THE DAY WAS THERE,HENDRIX,ALLMAN BRO. WITH DUANE,ON AND ON ,BUT DID NOT GO TO THE STAGE TILL NIGHT AS THE TEMPS. IN THE DAY GOT UP TO 102.ONLY WAY I WOULD HAVE GONE OUT IN THAT HEAT WAS IF THE BEATLES WERE ON THEN MAYBE. WATER TRUCKS CAME ROUND AND SOAKED US DOWN. ONE FAMILY WAS SELLING A GLASS OF WATER FOR A NICKLE A GLASS OUT OF THERE OUT DOOR FAUCET AND PEOPLE WERE LINED UP TO BUY A GLASS! EST. CROWD 500'000 FREAKS. ANY DRUG KNOWN WAS BEING SOLD AND THE SELLERS WERE YELLING OUT WHAT THEY HAD ,CAUSE NO COP WASN'T ABOUT TO TANGLE WITH A CROWD THAT SIZE. IN FACT I SAW A GUY WITH A SIGN SELLING ACID RIGHT NEXT TO A STATEPETROMAN! WHEW! HENDRIX PLAYING THE STAR SPANGLE BANNER  AT MIDNIGHT AS JULY FOURTH CAME IN.FIREWORKS WERE GOING OFF OVER HIM AS HE PLAYED! A LAKE FULL OF PEOPLE WITH A SLIDE IN IT. NAKED COUPLES GETTING ON THE SLIDE DOING A SEXUAL POSITION AND SLIDING DOWN,THE MOST INVENTIVE THE MOST CLAPS! AS JIMMIY MORRISON SAID WEIRD SIGHTS IN THE GOLD MINE!


----------

